# Bank accounts



## Longshanks (May 21, 2013)

Bank Accounts. I have been looking into getting a Spanish bank account (€ based) for ages but got fed up with the run around from them all so some years ago I took out a CAXTON Fx card as just a basic cash holding tool. I can manage it online so not the end of the world. I also have a Santander account now that I can use my debit card as a cash point card or as a debit card for purchases free of charges. All I have to do is remember to load the account before we come away. So as non residents (Yet) is there any advantage now in opening a bank account? Just in case we find somewhere we like to buy, I would like some opinions on this. I do not want any form or shape of account that I have to feed €1000 per month into. Would like your opinions please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Longshanks said:


> Bank Accounts. I have been looking into getting a Spanish bank account (€ based) for ages but got fed up with the run around from them all so some years ago I took out a CAXTON Fx card as just a basic cash holding tool. I can manage it online so not the end of the world. I also have a Santander account now that I can use my debit card as a cash point card or as a debit card for purchases free of charges. All I have to do is remember to load the account before we come away. So as non residents (Yet) is there any advantage now in opening a bank account? Just in case we find somewhere we like to buy, I would like some opinions on this. I do not want any form or shape of account that I have to feed €1000 per month into. Would like your opinions please.


any Spanish bank account - a current account 

owning property has nothing to do with residency though - the rule is if you're here more than 90 consecutive days you are resident & should register as such 

therefore you can own property & not be resident, or be resident without owning property


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Longshanks said:


> Bank Accounts. I have been looking into getting a Spanish bank account (€ based) for ages but got fed up with the run around from them all so some years ago I took out a CAXTON Fx card as just a basic cash holding tool. I can manage it online so not the end of the world. I also have a Santander account now that I can use my debit card as a cash point card or as a debit card for purchases free of charges. All I have to do is remember to load the account before we come away. So as non residents (Yet) is there any advantage now in opening a bank account? Just in case we find somewhere we like to buy, I would like some opinions on this. I do not want any form or shape of account that I have to feed €1000 per month into. Would like your opinions please.


Is this any good? https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

chris&vicky said:


> Is this any good? https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl


Sorry just read your post again, this one you have to feed with euro 700 a month for free banking. I would think that if you get an account without regular deposits it will carry many charges.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Banks*

As an ex banker I HATE paying bank charges. We are currently with Lloyds International, we get free banking as long as we have 2500€ in our account. They have just announced they are selling out to Sabadell Bank which made my heart sink, so we went to talk to Barclays. They are talking about closing lots of branches in Spain, but as there are three within reasonable travelling distance, we hope at least one stays open. The account we got with them has a quarterly fee of 20€. Each time I pay my rent on line it's going to cost me at least 4€ which annoys me, as I'm doing the transfer myself on my computer!
On Barclays Spain web site it says the quarterly fee is 50€ which I immediately queried and was told that's the old charge, the new fee is 20€, so we'll see........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> As an ex banker I HATE paying bank charges. We are currently with Lloyds International, we get free banking as long as we have 2500&#128; in our account. They have just announced they are selling out to Sabadell Bank which made my heart sink, so we went to talk to Barclays. They are talking about closing lots of branches in Spain, but as there are three within reasonable travelling distance, we hope at least one stays open. The account we got with them has a quarterly fee of 20&#128;. Each time I pay my rent on line it's going to cost me at least 4&#128; which annoys me, as I'm doing the transfer myself on my computer!
> On Barclays Spain web site it says the quarterly fee is 50&#128; which I immediately queried and was told that's the old charge, the new fee is 20&#128;, so we'll see........:fingerscrossed:


Barclays have an account where if you pay €900 a month into the account ( I transfer from a savings account with an online bank, which I feed when I am happy with the exchange rate) and set up 3 direct debits for utility bills , everything is free, including debit cards and Internet transactions. When I opened it, you got 2% back on utility direct debits, but that seems to have disappeared now, although I still receive it. They closed my branch about 2 months I opened it, but I do everything online, and use a Servired ATM ( most of which are free), so I.ve never had a need to go into the branch in 2 years. I think it's called a Salary Account.


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, at first look none of the suggestions is what I'm looking for. I will be better off using my Santander account's debit card and not worry about the exchange rate. To open a € account Santander wand €50,000.00 in the account.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

longshanks said:


> thanks for the replies, at first look none of the suggestions is what i'm looking for. I will be better off using my santander account's debit card and not worry about the exchange rate. To open a € account santander wand €50,000.00 in the account.


50,000???


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Monkey Hangers said:


> As an ex banker I HATE paying bank charges. We are currently with Lloyds International, we get free banking as long as we have 2500€ in our account. They have just announced they are selling out to Sabadell Bank which made my heart sink, so we went to talk to Barclays. They are talking about closing lots of branches in Spain, but as there are three within reasonable travelling distance, we hope at least one stays open. The account we got with them has a quarterly fee of 20€. Each time I pay my rent on line it's going to cost me at least 4€ which annoys me, as I'm doing the transfer myself on my computer!
> On Barclays Spain web site it says the quarterly fee is 50€ which I immediately queried and was told that's the old charge, the new fee is 20€, so we'll see........:fingerscrossed:


But why not go to Sabadell the account there has no charges, unless of course you are not making regular monthly deposit, but if you are paying rent out of it monthly you must be?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> Barclays have an account where if you pay €900 a month into the account ( I transfer from a savings account with an online bank, which I feed when I am happy with the exchange rate) and set up 3 direct debits for utility bills , everything is free, including debit cards and Internet transactions. When I opened it, you got 2% back on utility direct debits, but that seems to have disappeared now, although I still receive it. They closed my branch about 2 months I opened it, but I do everything online, and use a Servired ATM ( most of which are free), so I.ve never had a need to go into the branch in 2 years. I think it's called a Salary Account.


Sorry yeah I saw that one. I only work part time so would have to top up my salary and we pay our utility bills in with the rent so it didn't suit me.


----------

